# Ambulance company sues state over Katrina bill.



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 11, 2006)

*

Ambulance company sues state over Katrina bill

An ambulance company hired one day after Hurricane Katrina landed is suing the state for about $755,000 the company says is owed for being sent to Louisiana.

Metrocare EMS, based in Nederland, said in a suit filed in Jefferson County District Court last week that six of its fully staffed ambulances were deployed to a staging area in Baton Rouge, La., at the request of state officials.

The suit alleges that the state agreed to pay Metrocare $5,500 per day for each unit deployed. Metrocare said the bill came to about $1.15 million, but the state's only payment was $400,000

Read more here...
*


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yet another example of government in-action.  They need to just pony up and pay the bill and say thank you so that next time someone will send them the help they need...:unsure:


----------



## NYCWatchdog (Aug 13, 2006)

Interesting... I thought MetroCare was under the FEMA EMAC umbrella.  They operated at the FEMA Baton Rouge compund... so why isn't FEMA paying the bill?


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2006)

NYCWatchdog said:
			
		

> Interesting... I thought MetroCare was under the FEMA EMAC umbrella.  They operated at the FEMA Baton Rouge compund... so why isn't FEMA paying the bill?


FEMA Baton Rouge Compound? You mean the Jimmy Swiegert Ministries Compound? 


You know who seemed to be making out like a bandit? GoldStar - who else had a bunch of ambulances because they'd just cancelled ALL their contracts?


----------



## NYCWatchdog (Aug 14, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> FEMA Baton Rouge Compound? You mean the Jimmy Swiegert Ministries Compound?
> 
> 
> You know who seemed to be making out like a bandit? GoldStar - who else had a bunch of ambulances because they'd just cancelled ALL their contracts?



Yes... the Ministry compound.

GoldStar's deal was terribly shady and everyone knew it then.  They had FEMA contracts, and somehow FEMA allowed them to be attached to the 82nd Airborne.  When LADOH questioned their legitimacy and tried to organize the out of state resources with placards, FEMA ordered them to issue Gold Star placards as well... but LADOH basically said forget that and issued them a set of different placards so they would be able to identify them later.

Around a month ago there was an article on the 'net, if I find it I'll post a link, saying how it took a divorce proceeding to reveal that GoldStar had gotten paid millions of dollars, but still had to pay EMTs and Medics who were working for them there.  Additionally, it brought out that they literally had 5 ambulances following around an army truck and they did nothing.

GoldStar did nothing but rip FEMA and NOLA off.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2006)

NYCWatchdog said:
			
		

> Around a month ago there was an article on the 'net, if I find it I'll post a link, saying how it took a divorce proceeding to reveal that GoldStar had gotten paid millions of dollars, but still had to pay EMTs and Medics who were working for them there.  Additionally, it brought out that they literally had 5 ambulances following around an army truck and they did nothing.
> 
> GoldStar did nothing but rip FEMA and NOLA off.


Is this the article you're thinking about?

*Tualatin paramedics embroiled in bitter hurricane-relief dispute

*You will have to enter a zip-code, year of birth, and gender to access the article but that is all.


----------



## Jon (Aug 14, 2006)

Gee... I had a feeling that there was something shady with GoldStar EMS... but I never saw the article.


----------



## NYCWatchdog (Aug 14, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Is this the article you're thinking about?
> 
> *Tualatin paramedics embroiled in bitter hurricane-relief dispute
> 
> *You will have to enter a zip-code, year of birth, and gender to access the article but that is all.



Actually no... It was this one. It really makes you wonder what was going on in FEMA's heads... and it isn't like the state DOH didn't try to raise the flags... they got shut down on it.


----------



## Jon (Aug 14, 2006)

quality...


----------

